# Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 Bios F7  !!! Vorsicht !!!



## surfer1 (21. Juli 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Achtung mit dem neuen Bios F7. Es gibt nur Probleme.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Start und arbeiten nach Update und Einstellungen geht noch, Warmstart auch. Aber nach dem Ausschalten erkennt er den Monitor am HDMI-Anschluss der PCIe-GPU mehr. Man kommt dadurch auch nicht mehr ins UEFI-Bios. (PC startet aber offensichtlich ganz normal![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stöpselt man den HDMI-Monitor von der PCIe-GPU mal kurz ganz ab, also auch nicht an die interne GPU, dann bekommt man beim blinden Warmstart 5 Piepser. Wenn man danach wieder den Monitor an die PCIe-GPU anstöpselt und erneut neu startet, dann bekommt man wieder sein Bild mit Windows zu sehen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dann habe ich das erste Mal in zig Jahren ein Downgrade auf Version F6 mit @Bios gemacht. Das ansonsten übliche und einzig sinnvolle aus dem Bios selber heraus ging nicht, da man auch aus Windows heraus nicht mit dem üblichen Weg ins UEFI-Bios kam, da dann auch wieder nur der schwarze Bildschirm erschien.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Also erst einmal Finger weg vom Bios F7![/FONT]


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage .

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                       Technischen Support weitergegeben  und          folgende         Antwort     für     Sie            erhalten:

Antwort =>

   Leider ist es so aus der Ferne               (Fernwartung)       nicht         eindeutig zu sagen   was jetzt das          Problem (hängt nicht  zuletzt von   Komponenten Dritter auch ab) mit   Ihrem      System  ist. 

 Bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der       deutschen       Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"       Technischen  Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für   Schritt     alles durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo GBTTM,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ein Anruf in Hamburg bringen sollte (auch wenn ich mit dem einen oder anderen in Hamburg früher gerne Kontakt hatte). Die von mir genutzte Hardware ergibt sich aus meine Signatur. Würde Euer deutsches Forum nicht existieren, dann hättet Ihr diese Daten ebenso, da ich dort seit gefühlt 10 Jahren sehr aktiv war und keinerlei Verständnis für die Einstellung eines Supportforums (als nach eigener Überzeugung Premiumanbieter!) halte. Mein als Avatar genutzter Garten-Rambo würde mich da verraten.  

Im Übrigen nutze ich seit Erwerb dieses Boards mit Markteinführung dieselben Bios-Einstellungen. CPU befindet sich auf Auto und Ram läuft mit XMP-Profile1. 

So lief das Board einwandfrei und wirklich ohne jegliches Problem. Auch nach Bios-Updates keinerlei Probleme. Definitiv das stabilste Gigabyte-Board der letzten 10-15 Jahre. Auch mit dem letzten F6 gab es keinerlei Probleme. 

Dagegen mit Update auf F7 sofort das genannte Problem, das man leider erst beim nächsten Kaltstart am nächsten Tag bemerkt. Alles probiert, aber keine Änderung. Also zurück auf F6 und alles läuft wieder einwandfrei. Gegentest noch einmal mit F7, mit wiederum demselben negativen Ergebnis. Also abschließend erneut zurück auf F6 und wieder glücklich mit absolut stabilem PC (mit immer denselben Einstellungen).

Es sollte also einwandfrei ein Fehler im F7 vorhanden sein.

Liebe Grüße
surfer1


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                        Technischen Support weitergegeben   und          folgende         Antwort     für     Sie             erhalten:

Antwort =>
Zu Ihrer Frage "Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ein Anruf in Hamburg bringen sollte" , wir gehen mit Ihnen alle Punkte gern erneut durch um etwaige Einstellungen zu korrigieren wenn nötig.

Daher wenn Sie gern unseren Service nutzen wollen:
 Bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der       deutschen        Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"       Technischen   Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für   Schritt     alles  durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

das kann doch jetzt nicht Euer ernst sein, oder?

Ich habe das Board am 01.11.2017 mit Bios im Auslieferungszustand erworben. Schon mit diesem Bios, ich glaube F2, lief das Board einwandfrei. Danach sofort Update auf damals aktuellste Version und danach jede weitere Version. Immer und immer wieder mit denselben Bios-Einstellungen. Und es lief und läuft bis einschließlich F6 einwandfrei. Jetzt mit F7 ist Schluss damit, obwohl es wieder dieselben, bisher einwandfrei funktionierenden, Einstellungen sind. Wie sonst sollte es nach einem downgrade zu F6 wieder einwandfrei laufen? Und auch ein erneuter Test mit F7 führte ja zu wiederum demselben desolaten Ergebnis, was mit neuerlichem Downgrade auf F6 wiederum (erwartungsgemäß) beseitig ist.

Wozu also mühsam einzelne Bios-Einstellungen am Telefon durchgehen, wenn diese doch offensichtlich zutreffend sind und es reproduzierbar nur bei F7 Probleme gibt? Wie gesagt habe ich mich früher schon oft mit HH ausgetauscht, aber ich muss auch einen Sinn dahinter sehen. Ist ja nun mit nicht unwesentlichem Zeitaufwand verbunden. Und da wie gesagt alles bis F6 einwandfrei läuft, kann das Problem nur im F7 selber liegen.

Und Eure scheinbar schon fast automatenhaften Antworten hier stellen meiner Meinung nach auch keinen ausreichenden Service dar. Und wenn man dann schon meint, ein Support-Forum schließen zu müssen, warum auch immer, dann sollte dann doch an dieser Stelle auch ein direkter Austausch möglich sein. Und das auch mit Einbindung ggf. fachkundiger Dritter/User, die ja auch einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz haben.

Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Support, dann könnt Ihr von Glück sagen, dass Ihr ein Board fertigt, dass einem trotz zweier NVMe-Laufwerke noch alle sechs SATA-Ports nutzbar lässt und keinen davon deaktiviert. Ansonsten müsste man sich bei der wohl in Kürze erscheinenden neuen Serie einen anderen überlegen. Noch habt Ihr da wohl ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Und der Support muss doch auch so in der Lage sein, ein generelles Problem beim F7 festzustellen, da meine Beschreibung des Problems doch eigentlich sehr vollständig war.

Gruß
surfer1


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort

Antwort =>

Wir können leider nicht zu 100% nachvollziehen was Sie bemängeln, einzig das "F7" in Ihrem Fall leider nicht zufriedenstellen funktioniert (wie Sie in Ihrem Eingangspost schrieben). 

Sicher wir haben es bereits weiter gegeben aber gern wollen wir im Detail mit Ihnen alle Punkte durch gehen damit wir eine umfassendes Bild für die Anfrage  erstellen können. Das ist der Grund des Calls, daher wir wollen helfen aber dafür brauchen wir Ihre Hilfe um Ihre Anfrage zufriedenstellend zu beantworten.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (23. Juli 2018)

Das Problem und wie es sich bei mir darstellt ist doch im Startpost voll umfassend dargestellt. Mehr geht doch nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort, geben wir gern so weiter.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe dann gestern noch einmal nach Schema F alles gemacht. CMOS-Clear, dann Bios Update aus dem Bios heraus und dann wieder CMOS-Clear. Dann die Bios-Defaults gemacht und meine persönlichen Anpassungen. Bei den Anpassungen dann zwischendurch immer wieder einmal den PC komplett ausgeschaltet, auch die Steckdosenleiste abgeschaltet. Sah alles wunderbar aus. Mit diesen Einstellungen dann auch erstmals mit einem Gigabyte-Mainboard Start von Knopf drücken bis zum Windows-Desktop (!) in knapp 15 Sekunden. Hatte bis dahin keines Eurer Boards/Bios geschafft, trotz aller Einstellungen zum ultraschnellen Start. Aber das soll das F7 nach der Beschreibung ja u.a. bewirken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, versuchsweise mehrfach komplett vom Strom getrennt und es lief gestern einwandfrei.

Heute Morgen dann den PC angeschaltet und zu meinem Erstaunen wieder das alte Ergebnis und schwarzer Monitor. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das es an den Einstellungen zum schnellen Start liegen muss. Da hat das F7 in gewissen Fällen offensichtlich ein Problem. Also CMOS-Reset und Bios erneut einrichten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe ich es jetzt mal testweise mit ausgeschaltetem ultraschnellen Start eingerichtet und werde dann morgen sehen, ob das zumindest mit dem F7 passt. 

Von daher hat es auch gar keinen Sinn, das mit Eurem Support am Telefon zu regeln, da sich die Auswirkung, warum auch immer, erst am nächsten Tag zu erkennen gibt.

Meine anderen Bios-Einstellungen kann ich Euch gerne auch noch geben.


----------



## surfer1 (26. Juli 2018)

Also mit deaktiviertem Schnellen Booten, CSM aktiviert und "normalem" Win8/10 hat er heute Morgen gebootet. Also bestätigt, es liegt an einer dieser drei Einstellungen bzw. deren Kombination. Und was jetzt?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                          Technischen Support weitergegeben. 

Antwort:

1.Bitte einmal zum Test in Windows den Schnellstart ausschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wird die CPU übertaktet? Wenn Ja, bitte auf Standard setzen und testen.


Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (26. Juli 2018)

1. Schnellstart war in Win10 standardmäßig wohl schon immer aktiviert. 

Mit welchen Einstellungen zu den 3 Optionen im Bios soll ich das denn testen? Denn mit Schnellstart im Bios ausgeschaltet hat es ja heute problemlos gestartet. Wieder auf ultraschnell, Win8/10 WHQL und CSM ausgeschaltet gehen und somit Risiko gehen?

2. CPU läuft auf Auto-Einstellung wie es mit F7 default-Einstellungen eingestellt ist.

War aber auch alles bis einschließlich F6 kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                           Technischen Support weitergegeben. 

Antwort:



> Mit welchen Einstellungen zu den 3 Optionen im Bios soll ich das denn  testen? Denn mit Schnellstart im Bios ausgeschaltet hat es ja heute  problemlos gestartet. Wieder auf ultraschnell, Win8/10 WHQL und CSM  ausgeschaltet gehen und somit Risiko gehen?



1. Im Windows Powermanagment das "schnelle Booten" *ausschalten.*
2. Jetzt schrittweise die Fastboot im Bios austesten
3. Bitte berichten "nach mehreren Tagen"

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (26. Juli 2018)

Alles klar, werde ich machen. Und wie bei dem Test Windows 8/10-Funktionen und CSM-Unterstützung einstellen?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                            Technischen Support weitergegeben. 

Antwort:

Bitte alle anderen BIOS Einstellungen so belassen.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (30. Juli 2018)

So, es scheint sich aufzuklären. Nach und nach an meine sonstigen bis F6 üblichen Einstellungen herangetastet. Es läuft mit F7, solange ich die CSM-Unterstützung auf "eingeschaltet" lasse. Sobald ich die CSM-Unterstützung auf "ausgeschaltet" stelle, geht das Problem los und der Bildschirm wird beim Neustart schwarz.

Es scheint also ab Bios F7 ein Problem mit der Funktion CSM "ausgeschaltet" zu geben. 

Hat also auch nichts mit deaktiviertem Schnellstart unter den Windows-Energieoptionen zu tun. Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, ob ich die Einstellung nun wieder aktiviere oder deaktiviert lasse. Im Netz findet man unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die meisten sagen jedoch bei SSD überflüssig und eher schädlich für die SSD. Was sagen die Fachleute? Es scheint nach deren/Eurer Meinung ja Einfluss auf Bios-Funktionen zu haben. Im Netz werden diverse Probleme auch damit begründet. Bei mir aber, wie gesagt, bisher unauffällig.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                             Technischen Support weitergegeben. 

Antwort:
Danke für das Feedback, dieses geben wir weiter zu unseren BIOS Team Kollegen nach  TW, Wir geben Bescheid so bald wir weiter Informationen erhalten.

Wegen der Empfehlung:
Wenn Windows Schnellstart eingeschaltet ist  funktioniert z.B. Wake on LAN nicht.
Wenn eine SSD für das Betriebssystem benutzt wird bringt der Windows Schnellstart in der Tat keine küzere Bootzeit des Systems. Die Frage, ob der eingeschaltete Schnellstart Einfluß auf die Lebensdauer einer SSD hat kann vermutlich nur ein SSD Hersteller beantworten. 


Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (30. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Bis dann. Mal schauen, was TW sagt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juli 2018)

Gern und Danke.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                             Technischen Support weitergegeben. 

Antwort:

 Im Labor ist aufgefallen, dass die verwendete Grafikkarte ein relativ altes Modell ist, das vermutlich noch das veraltete Legacy VGA Bios benutzt. Wenn CSM Support auf Disabled eingestellt ist wird die Grafikkarte beim Bootvorgang nicht erkannt.

  1. Bitte einmal die Grafikkarte ausbauen und mit der Intel GPU testen und bitte berichten.

Die Kollegen werden im Labor  die Bioeinstellungen mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte durchführen.
Wir melden uns wieder, sobald die Testergebnisse vorliegen.


Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (31. Juli 2018)

Das kann aber irgendwie nicht sein. Ich habe die GPU direkt nach Erscheinen im August 2016 erworben. Von einem relativ alten Modell kann also vom Alter her nicht die Rede sein, zudem da in der Mittelklasse seitdem nicht mehr viel passiert ist (eher gar nichts).

Auch hat es ja bis einschließlich Bios-Version F6 mit ausgeschaltetem CSM-Support einwandfrei funktioniert und die GPU wurde jederzeit sofort erkannt. Erst mit Bios-Version F7 existiert das Problem, womit doch wohl eher das Bios des Mainboards als das Bios der Grafikkarte als Verursacher in Betracht kommt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                              Technischen Support weitergegeben. 

Antwort:

Danke, geben wir weiter.

Dennoch um es aus zu schließen könnten Sie bitte unserem Wunsch nachgehen und uns berichten.

  1. Bitte einmal die Grafikkarte ausbauen und mit der Intel GPU testen und bitte berichten.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (31. Juli 2018)

Ist das deren Ernst? Bei den Temperaturen unter den Schreibtisch kriechen? Haben die in TW aktuell Winter?

Was soll denn da der Unterschied zwischen F6 und F7 sein. Dann müsste da ja insoweit etwas durch Gigabyte geändert worden sein.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort und bitten Sie sachlich die Kommunikation weiter zuführen. Wir versuchen Ihnen zu helfen und schnell Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit zu klären. Die erbetenen Schritte sind notwendig, danke.

Diese Art der Kommunikation  ist weder Sachlich und führt zu keinem Ziel:


> Ist das deren Ernst? Bei den Temperaturen unter den Schreibtisch kriechen? Haben die in TW aktuell Winter?



Daher:

Danke das  geben wir weiter.

Könnten Sie bitte dennoch um es aus zu schließen bitte unserem Wunsch nachgehen und uns berichten.

  1. Bitte einmal die Grafikkarte ausbauen und mit der Intel GPU testen und bitte berichten.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (3. August 2018)

Hallo,

es scheint definitiv ein Problem mit dem "veralteten" VBIOS meiner erst zwei Jahre alten GTX 1060 gewesen zu sein.  Wobei MSI da schon seit etlichen Jahren seine Grafikkarten mit einem Hybrid-Bios versorgt, mit dem es generell eigentlich keine Probleme bei der Erkennung geben sollte.

Ich habe mir allerdings den Ausbau der Grafikkarte gespart und in dieser Frage direkt Kontakt mit den mir lange bekannten tollen Jungs im deutschen MSI-Forum Kontakt aufgenommen. Da haben wir in Zusammenarbeit schnell festgestellt, dass es mittlerweile sogar zwei neuere VBIOS für meine Grafikkarte gab. Das neueste VBIOS hat mir ein Mod dann netter Weise direkt zur Verfügung gestellt und es war dann auch sehr zügig aufgespielt.

Auch mit jetzt wieder aktiviertem Schnellstart in den Win10-Energieoptionen startet der PC mit dem Mainboard-Bios F7 jetzt wieder wie mit dem alten Mainboard Bios F6.

Kann man denn irgendwie erfahren, was in dem neuen Bios in dem Bereich geändert worden ist. Denn Fakt ist, da muss eine Änderung passiert sein. Ansonsten hätte ich ja nicht auf einmal mit neuem Mainboard-Bios das Problem gehabt.

Witziger Weise schafft es mein Board mit dem neuen Bios und aktiviertem Schnellstart in den Win10-Energieoptionen jetzt innerhalb von 20 Sekunden nach Knopf drücken bis zum Windows-Desktop. Das ging bis jetzt mit diesem und keinem anderen Mainboard kürzer als 40-45 Sekunden. Anscheinend wird diese Windows 10 Schnellstartoption in den Energieoptionen bei Desktop-PCs allgemein unterschätzt. Alle schreiben immer, bei SSD ausschalten, da nur der Verschleiß der SSD erhöht wird. Aber hier zeigt sich tatsächlich erstmals für mich ein fühlbarer Vorteil einer Windows-Einstellung. Ohne Aktivierung dieser Einstellung bleibt es bei der alten Bootzeit. Da muss also jemand in TW an der Schraube gedreht habe.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung bis hierhin. Bitte auch an die Kollegen in TW weitergeben. 

Und bitte nicht alle Bemerkungen Bierernst nehmen, die jemand schreibt. Ohne ein bisschen Ironie wäre alles doch viel schlechter zu ertragen.

Es wäre schön, wenn hinsichtlich etwaiger Änderungen im neuen Bios noch etwas gesagt werden könnte, denn laut Änderungshinweis zum Bios heißt es auf der Home ja "2. Improve windows boot time".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. August 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Gern haben wir sachlich geholfen und geben es gern weiter.
Wegen den der "etwaiger Änderungen im neuen Bios" haben wir nur die Info die online gestellt wurde.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (3. August 2018)

GIGABYTE_Support_Team schrieb:


> Wegen den der "etwaiger Änderungen im neuen Bios" haben wir nur die Info die online gestellt wurde.


Es wäre schön, wenn man da in TW noch einmal nachhören könnte, denn es scheint ja doch einige Auswirkung zu haben. Irgend ein wichtiger Schalter muss da ja umgelegt worden sein, der dann auch die Win10-Energieoptionen zum Schnellstart nutzt.


----------



## surfer1 (5. August 2018)

Nachtrag:
Es zeigt sich, dass der schnelle Start in den Windows Desktop so um die 20 Sekunden nur mehr oder weniger zufällig erfolgt und die Regel dann doch eher die 40-50 Sekunden sind. Eigentlich hat sich da dann letztlich auch durch die Bios-Anpassung im F7 nichts geändert.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. August 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.

Zu dem Bios:
Zu den Bios-Änderungen können wir leider keine weiteren Details nennen.
 Die wichtigste Änderung steht auch auf der Webseite in der jeweiligen Biosbeschreibung.
Bitte um Verständnis.

 Bitte um  mehr Details.
  Unter welchen Umständen bootet das System in ca 20 s, 
  unter welchen Bedingungen dauert der Bootvorgang 40s ... 50 s ?
  Bitte eine detaillierte Anleitung geben, nach der wir das Anfrage reproduzieren können.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## surfer1 (6. August 2018)

GIGABYTE_Support_Team schrieb:


> Zu dem Bios:
> Zu den Bios-Änderungen können wir leider keine weiteren Details nennen.
> Die wichtigste Änderung steht auch auf der Webseite in der jeweiligen Biosbeschreibung.
> Bitte um Verständnis.


“ Improve windows boot time“ ist doch nur die Überschrift zu dem Zweck der Änderung und sagt rein gar nichts zu den vorgenommenen Änderungen aus. Über ein bisschen mehr Infos würde man sich als Käufer/Nutzer schon freuen, da man sich ja auf die Änderungen verlassen muss und, wie man sieht, auch Konsequenzen in Kauf nehmen muss.




GIGABYTE_Support_Team schrieb:


> Bitte um mehr Details.
> Unter welchen Umständen bootet das System in ca 20 s,
> unter welchen Bedingungen dauert der Bootvorgang 40s ... 50 s ?
> Bitte eine detaillierte Anleitung geben, nach der wir das Anfrage reproduzieren können.


Wie ich schon gesagt habe, lässt sich da nichts reproduzieren. Das habe ich schon zur Genüge probiert. Mal läuft der Bootvorgang so ab und dann ganz spontan mal wieder so. Alles ohne jede Änderung an den Einstellungen. Kaltstart oder Warmstart macht auch keinen Unterschied. Mittlerweile zu 99% bei den 40-50 Sekunden. Eben genau so wie bei den vorherigen Biosversionen zu diesem Board und allen anderen Mainboardvorgängern von Gigabyte.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. August 2018)

Hallo Herr *surfer1* 

Danke für Ihre Geduld.

Wenn es keine Möglichkeit für GIGABYTE gibt, den Fehler sicher und reproduzierbar festzustellen können wir leider keine Lösung anbieten, bitte um Verständnis.

  Wir können nur vorschlagen, bei dem System einmal eine Minimalkonfiguration herzustellen.
  Das bedeutet:
  Keine zusätzlichen Steckkarten im System, auch keine PCIe Grafikkarte.
  Außer Tastatur und Maus werden alle anderen USB Geräte abgeklemmt.
  Bitte auch den internen CardReader nicht vergessen sofern vorhanden!

  Wenn jetzt der Fehler mit dem verzögerten Windows Start nicht mehr auftritt kann das Mainboard als Fehlerquelle mit größter Sicherheit ausgeschlossen werden! Dann bitte wieder eine Komponente einsetzen und testen u.s.w. bis die Komponente ermittelt ist, die den verzögerten Start verursacht.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

